# Your BEST TANK PICTURE EVER!



## briang (Nov 17, 2008)

Everyone has a pic.of their tank that they consider their favorite. How about showing us your best picture ever. It could be recent or from years ago. Feel free to post your next favorite one also. Everyone loves a good picture. It doesn't have to be the best picture in the world, just the best one for you. PLEASE SHARE and don't be shy. I'm sure that we will LOVE YOUR pictures!!!My best one EVER is this.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

That pic is awesome! I'll post up when I get an Internet that isn't my phone...


----------



## n1zjd (Jan 25, 2010)

wake49 said:


> That pic is awesome! I'll post up when I get an Internet that isn't my phone...


Yeah, Im with wake here, that pic is just awesome! I would post up something but I really dont have anything nearly worthy. Maybe in 3 months or so when my reef matures some I will be able to post up something. But I had to chime in and tell you how amazing that pic is. What kind of camera is that? My camera takes descent pics but theres a skill when it comes to photography, and I dont have it lol


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Alright, this is my favorite pic of my tank: (take in mind that cell phone pics are the best I get)









And this next one is the runner up, taken while I was in transition between tanks:


----------



## briang (Nov 17, 2008)

n1zjd said:


> Yeah, Im with wake here, that pic is just awesome! I would post up something but I really dont have anything nearly worthy. Maybe in 3 months or so when my reef matures some I will be able to post up something. But I had to chime in and tell you how amazing that pic is. What kind of camera is that? My camera takes descent pics but theres a skill when it comes to photography, and I dont have it lol


Thanks for the comments.:-D My camera is a sony handy cam. As far as having a worthy picture, The best one you took so far, or about to take, IS A WORTHY PIC. Maybe it's just a pic of your favorite fish or coral. It doesn't have to be a pro. looking shot, just your best so far. By the way, I just got lucky with that shot. :roll:


----------



## briang (Nov 17, 2008)

wake49 said:


> Alright, this is my favorite pic of my tank: (take in mind that cell phone pics are the best I get)
> 
> View attachment 8410
> 
> ...


See people, 2 great shots!!!! I could honestly see the first picture on a calendar.:-D In fact that is what I plan on doing this year for Christmas presents for a couple friends. I figure it will be better than the gift they gave me this past year. Which was NOTHING!!!!;-)


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

heres a handful a some of my favorites i took. ofcourse i have more i like, i just dont have time to look for them in all the pictures.
this is prob. one of the all time favorites


















i wish there was some way to show the scale of this guy. he's tiny.


----------



## briang (Nov 17, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> heres a handful a some of my favorites i took. ofcourse i have more i like, i just dont have time to look for them in all the pictures.
> 
> 
> > Well, find the time!!!!! I'm just kidding. Great shots. I especially like the shot of the angel. I had one when I first started my tank 5+ years ago but it went to that big aquarium in the sky. At least that's where I hoped he was going as I flushed! lol.


----------



## n1zjd (Jan 25, 2010)

briang said:


> At least that's where I hoped he was going as I flushed! lol.


Hahaha! :lol:

Alright, heres the best Ive got right now, like I said, give me a few months!


----------



## briang (Nov 17, 2008)

n1zjd said:


> Hahaha! :lol:
> 
> Alright, heres the best Ive got right now, like I said, give me a few months!


Believe it or not, this IS A GREAT PIC!!! You are on your way to have your own calendar made. This is January. Photo-Show is a site that I found that makes real nice ones CHEAP!:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pics, guys!


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Here are mine. They aren't the best, but they are my best.









(unnamed ATM)








Jehoshaphat. 

Enjoy them!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## briang (Nov 17, 2008)

Kellsindell said:


> Here are mine. They aren't the best, but they are my best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!! That 1st pic. is picture PERFECT. What a great shot!! Thanks for posting.:-D


----------



## briang (Nov 17, 2008)

Pasfur said:


>


That 1st pic. is really cool. It has a very mysterious feel to it! Is that with actinics? Nice tank BTW.:-D


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Kelsindell,

What type of fish in the fist pic? They are gorgeous!


----------



## n1zjd (Jan 25, 2010)

Romad said:


> Kelsindell,
> 
> What type of fish in the fist pic? They are gorgeous!


Those are Nemateleotris magnifica or Orange Firefish Goby. And yes they are a very beautiful fish! Nice pics everyone.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

n1zjd said:


> Those are Nemateleotris magnifica or Orange Firefish Goby. And yes they are a very beautiful fish! Nice pics everyone.


They are indeed. Thanks. It took me a few shots to get it, but i'm glad i was able to capture them! Sometimes it takes several shots before you can grasp that good picture, or even great. 










FTS


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful pics, Kellsindell and Pasfur!! I love the clownfish!


----------



## briang (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow Kellsindell, you're pretty good with a camera. OK DRAW!!!


----------



## briang (Nov 17, 2008)

Just kidding almost lol!! You really do have a knack for photography and I, as well as everyone who looked at your post, really believe that you do!! And we ALL hope that you shoot us at least one more PLEASE!!:-D


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

briang said:


> That 1st pic. is really cool. It has a very mysterious feel to it! Is that with actinics? Nice tank BTW.:-D


Yep, just the blues.


----------



## briang (Nov 17, 2008)

You know, I gotta say that, as I sit here right now and have a sip of my wine, I'm really glad that I started this thread because it caused a lot of really nice pictures for us to see! PLEASE guys, humor the old man and throw me a few more? :-D ppss I rrealy lUV yU GYS!! lol!


----------

